# Is it possible to change pedigree name?



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Not the prefix obviously. But the name that comes after it. Is it possible to get it changed to something different once the kitten has already been registered with the gccf?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Not the prefix obviously. But the name that comes after it. Is it possible to get it changed to something different once the kitten has already been registered with the gccf?


Not possible I am afraid. The only exception is if the office makes a mistake and you notify them within 28 days. Do you want to change your cat's name and if so, why?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There's still nothing to stop you from calling the cat whatever you like, no matter what its pedigree name is. It can still be registered at a vet's or microchip details with its pet name


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh right Ok. That's a shame. I've just picked up my new kitten, & his breeder has put his pedigree name as his pet name. I had already emailed her what I wanted his pedigree name to be as she said I could chose.. but I guess she got confused, or forgot. And she's registered him under his pet name. Not really important, but as I plan to show him - I wanted something that stood out. It's kind of boring now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh that's a shame


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Definitely. Infact - I'm a little bit gutted! Same thing happened with Luna too! They've both got really boring pedigree names  

Never mind aye.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Definitely. Infact - I'm a little bit gutted! Same thing happened with Luna too! They've both got really boring pedigree names
> 
> Never mind aye.


It might be worth your breeder contacting the GCCF to see if they will make an exception but, if not, don't worry about the kitten's name. Judges don't know the names of the cats they see until after they have judged the class and they will remember the cat easily whatever its name if it is a really good example of the breed. Ditto anybody who sees it.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't show, but Cookie's pedigree name is "prefix" Tiffany :O. There was no way she was staying Tiffney - far too Eastenders


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I think there are quite a few breeders who just do prefix then name
My mum's ragdoll was *prefix* Carmen Miranda! 
Ernie is Moonspun Diamond Geezer but I know @carly87 has themes for her litters as does @lymorelynn


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I have themes. I've had the A litter, the B, the C & the D! The only kittens not named that way were Eadlin (Fawntasia) and Aoife (Phawntasm).


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

All my kittens' names (apart from a handful whose owners chose for themselves) were related to my prefix.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I try and make mine a bit showy, and am more than happy to take suggestions from new owners as to what they'd like it to be. If they have an idea of their own and are dead set on having it, then I don't mind breaking from the theme to let them have it as long as it's reasonable. After all, it's their cat, and what difference does it make to me? I must admit though that naming them is one of the things I enjoy most, so do try to offer choices from my theme to see if those are acceptable first. it can be a lot of fun naming them!


----------

